

Amazon 'sucks the air out of the room.' That room is now your server room - usiegj00
http://www.elctech.com/articles/aws-sucks-the-air-out-of-the-room-cuts-ec2-costs-by-50

======
patrickg-zill
Not going to happen. Ever.

Reason? You need to be in control of your key assets.

For a non-critical website or a web service, I can see AWS taking over for
some or all parts.

For something handling financial transactions, or for anything of a high
value, no.

Consider a scheduling application for a company with 200 well-paid people. How
much would loss of that scheduling application for the 1 hour that it is
really needed per day (to set up schedules) cost?

~~~
mhb
_You need to be in control of your key assets._

Why is this any different than water or electricity for which most businesses
are satisfied with central providers?

~~~
patrickg-zill
I would point out that hospitals, large financial sites, corporate
headquarters etc. have backup generators for electricity and usually at least
1 water tank to ensure a supply of water.

------
jasonkester
Ugh. There is no 50% price cut. The author just misread the "Reserved
Instances" post on the AWS blog.

Too bad. I actually had my hopes up for a minute there. Then somebody asked
for an official statement and the author referenced that blog entry, which
only deals with 24/7 instances, and even then wouldn't be a 50% saving unless
you committed to a 3 year contract.

So yeah, nothing to see here.

